# IAM



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone here got an IAM certificate? (institute of advanced motorists) I've just done a quote on admiral and it knocked £600 off the quote, im gonna book the course and do it ASAP, only costs £85, and takes a few weeks of prep, then a 90 minute test with an ex police traffic cop..
Definitley worth it considering how much it knocks off the quote!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, Have done an Advanced Drivers course back in late teens back in New Zealand. This course covers off Defensive driving - Advanced braking & Skidding techiques. All good stuff learnt shed loads.

Have you got a web link for the IAM stuff????

Cheers


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah,

http://www.iam.org.uk/

Alot of insurance companies offer discount on drivers who have it, and as I said it knocks a fortune off skyline insurance.. definitley worth it.


----------

